# Fattening up my cockapoo



## nugget (Apr 3, 2013)

So I have a cockapoo who is 18mos old. Just had him to the vet they said he is a very healthy dog and all is good. Had him at the groomer, they said he is to thin, he weighs approx 14.5 pounds. He eats twice a day and is given snacks. He is extremely hyper and always running and jumping around. To those of you out there what are you thoughts about this. should I not worry and let him be or give him more food than i already give him?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I was told by my vet that Dexter was practically starving! Ridiculous really as he was an active , healthy dog having 2 meals a day and lots of treats too! He was never hungry or asked for food. He must just have a high metabolism as I have to feed him nearly double the amount of food recommended just to keep his weight up. He is now 11 kilos which the vet says is spot on for his size. The vets test them by feeling their spine and ribs and there just wasn't enough fat covering him.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, some hyper behaviour can certainly be made worse by cheap foods. Many have colouring, preservatives and bulking agents in them, all of these things will add to an active dogs behaviour.
It may be worth switching to a better quality food, use the Internet to research dog food and its ingredients. There are analysis sites but you need to find the one that is relevant to your country. 
A good quality food will also help get weight on your dog.
Is he neutered?
What cross of Cockapoo is he,working/ show/ American/ English cocker? Toy poodle? Mini poodle?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great advice  well worth looking at food if it makes a difference to his hyperactivity, but f you weren't worried about his weight and the vet wasn't then i shouldn't worry.... Wsh Wilf had the same problem he's a big lump x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Knowing the height of your cockapoo would be helpful as well...they range so much in height and weight.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

My boy was always on the slim side but has filled out since turning a year, (and is very active), if you can feel his ribs but not between them he should be fine, maybe the groomer is used to seeing heavier built poo's - they do vary so much - but yes, if you gave us his height (to the shoulder) we could make comparisons.


----------

